# Ears ... How to make 'em??????



## FurryFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Hiya Y'all,

 I was just wondering if anyone here can tell me How exactly to make fox ears ... 

P.S. Sorry if this is a dumb question 
P.P.S Sorry if I offend anyone by asking if its a dumb question 
P.P.P.S Also ... I dont know if this goes here ^_^;


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 2, 2008)

well if you can get your hands on some upholstery foam, I'd reccomend just carving your ear shapes out of that, then using a hot glue gun to glue on the faux fur directly to the foam.
Also, glue the fur on a head band of some sort. Then, glue the furred ears to the furred headband. 

Sorry if it wasn't illustrative enough! I tried. :/


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanx CR, j/w will that work on a hat? (sry I forgot to mention what I wanted to put the ears on) I have this pink camoflauge hat that I wanted to put the ears on ... also I don't  know much about making stuff ... so do you know where I can get the materials to make the stuff? ... ^_^;


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 2, 2008)

yes, that ought to work with a hat. Hotglue for the win! 

Well as for the foam, you can buy that at any home depo type of place, or at Jo ann's fabrics.
Fur you can buy at jo ann's fabrics and wal mart... those are the only relatively large chain stores I know that has them. 
Check in your area if there are any mom and pop type of fabrics stores or anything like that. 


and what you can't get in a store, you can always buy online! Check furbid or furbuy for some fur along with other furry stuffs.


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 2, 2008)

you can also make the base out of cardboard or colorful thin sheets of foam rubber craft stuff known as "foamies"
problem with cardboard is if it gets wet its toast as it will either warp, or get moldy, or both


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanx a ton (not 2000 lbs.) guys! That has been bugging me forever (3 days)! Oh yah and just a quick question ... is it possible to modify regular gloves into paws???

~FurryFox ^_~


----------



## Beastcub (Jun 3, 2008)

my first pwas were fur glued to gloves

but you really should make them from scratch as fur covered gloves are twice as hot and twice as stiff.

just do the "sandwich" method and trace your hand onto some fabric, cut it out and sew them together


----------



## FurryFox (Jun 3, 2008)

Okie Dokie, Thanx for your help ^w^


----------

